# The one-millionth 911 rolls of the Porsche production line



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The one-millionth 911 made its way off the production line and man is it one amazing looking car.



> It is the quintessential sports car for everyday driving, and a style icon that is unmistakable as both the face and heart of the Porsche brand: the 911. In Zuffenhausen today, the one-millionth model rolled off the production line - a Carrera S in the special color "Irish Green," with numerous exclusive features following the original 911 from 1963. The two-door car remains the most important model in the product range and is key in helping Porsche maintain its position as one of the most prestigious car manufacturers in the world.
> 
> The one-millionth 911 will not be sold. Before it moves on to enrich the collection at the Porsche Museum, it will embark on a world tour and will take road trips in the Scottish Highlands, around the Nürburgring, and in the USA, China, and beyond.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

My high school (1973-1977) dream cars were a 911 and a 2002tii. I did eventually did get a 2002.... model year... M3. I'm still waiting for the 911. 

There used to be a special green Porsche color that only members of the Porsche family could get.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

"It is the quintessential sports car for everyday driving"

And there is no close second. However Porsche people can generally be divided into two groups. The DD comfort, convenience and performance group and those who configure their builds for the track. They check all of the performance boxes leaving off every extra pound.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

nice looking car - but is that color BRG? They call it Irish Green - but looks real close to BRG


----------



## sf_loft (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree with Gary J on the two groups of owners. I'm selling my hefty 2014 F10 M5 and have a 2018 991 C2S estimated for Sept 29 delivery. Opted away from LED headlights which were $3k option and 18-way power seats for 4-way manually adjusted sport plus seats. Same seats but I don't need the memory function nor the heavier seat motors. Put all my money, $27k worth of options, towards performance.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

sf_loft said:


> I agree with Gary J on the two groups of owners. I'm selling my hefty 2014 F10 M5 and have a 2018 991 C2S estimated for Sept 29 delivery. Opted away from LED headlights which were $3k option and 18-way power seats for 4-way manually adjusted sport plus seats. Same seats but I don't need the memory function nor the heavier seat motors. Put all my money, $27k worth of options, towards performance.


Perfect example! I have about $28k in options on a Base C2 with 18 way seats, LED, Burmester audio, color seat belts, mahogany trim, etc., no performance stuff. Plenty quick and fast for me but I will not be tracking it.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

One of the cool things about a 911 is that a tall person can fit in it, thanks to tilting seats and the vestigial back seat, the back seat which in turn is thanks to the now unique rear engine architecture. I saw a 911 in long-term parking at the Atlanta airport that, based on the driver's seat position, must have been parked there by somebody seven feet tall. My guess is that the 911 was some NBA player's "beater and airport car."


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Driver's seat auto slides full back upon door opening.


----------

